# Pigeon shaking its head slightly



## Peridot (Jun 30, 2016)

Recently I found a small young pigeon with a slightly bulged eye and couldn't fly coordinated in one direction properly I brought it home and on inspection I found a translucent white semi solid substance which I removed completely from its eyes and I used eye drops (for animals) called gentamicin and it had some nasal secretion on that day only for which I treated with heat pads but now the pigeon feels some inflammation in its ears it seems and while trying to peck feels pain in the ear and seems to shake its head slightly but when I positioned its ear towards a heating lamp it stopped shaking its head ,it seems like an ear infection I guess I am not sure I have never dealt with such cases before but it's active it pecks at me and even twitches its wings in my presence and walks around the house and its poop is surprisingly normal (not a single green( fluorescent)dropping till now ) and that leaves me perplexed ,it's really confusing and I'm out of options to diagnose its sickness and it also grooms its feathers frequently during which it tends to scratch its ear( left side) on its back and it's head shakes slightly only when it's grooming and rearranging its feathers I'm really worried pls need urgent help


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

One possibility is an irritation caused by ear mites. One of ours occasionally had them. I treated him by smearing Vaseline around (but not in) the ear opening. This is intended to eliminate the mites. I think (It was some time ago) I also gave him a general anti parasite spray or powder in case of other mites, etc. hiding in the feathers (shielding his head/face of course). 

No doubt there could be other causes, like an actual ear infection.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*At this point it could be anything, even a respiratory infection or canker. Could you get the bird to an avian vet for diagnosis? These issues can be very serious and can kill the bird.
*


----------



## Peridot (Jun 30, 2016)

On latest inspection I found that it's left ear is kinda swollen and It tends to scratch its left ear on its back and it's droppings are perfectly all right (no green or black droppings) I also feed it a good amount of frozen peas(abut 40).could ear mites be the cause for the swollen ear? Or could it be an ear infection if so what shall I treat it with ?also I read garlic is an excellent anti biotic and is compatible with pigeons shall I give it? I don't think it has sinus because I m sure I did not hear any kind of rattling sound when it breathes .Also I have a doubt is doxycycline and lincospectin bactericidal(kills bacteria) or bacteria static(stops bacterial growth).


----------



## Peridot (Jun 30, 2016)

And there is only one avian vetenary here and they charge a lot (like a 1000usd per check up and more per follow up)and still don't come up with a correct solution for a given problem(past experiences) and have no much experience and lost a bird too


----------



## Peridot (Jun 30, 2016)

There are a few common misconceptions and doubts I would like to clear: 
1)the bird drinks a lot of water, like every time I give it and still wants more is that ok? And what's the amount of water a regular pigeon would drink on an average in a day?
2) Is giving a lot of oral rehydration solution (ors) ok or how much should I give (in mls) on a daily basis (since I feel it's getting a bit weak even though I feed it a lot of peas)
3) Is baytril compatible with pigeons?
4)home remedies for a common ear infection and for ear mites
5) clues to know whether a pigeon has canker (all types of canker) and what are the most purported symptoms of sinus canker and internal canker because often finding the presence of canker in a pigeon seems tiring and hopeless and leaves me quite perplexed 
Answers To My Above Queries Will Be Of Extreme Significance For Me and Thanks in Advance


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Based on symptoms and without proper diagnosis, treat for whatever you suspect. I myself would use most natural product possible, but I do not know how bad the issues are with this bird.

I would suspect respiratory infection: (nasal and eye discharge)

If ear is swollen it could also be ear mites, you can treat with Ivermectin, Moxidectin or Scatt drops. I prefer Scatt drops as it is least invasive. 

A pigeon usually only drinks right after it eats. Pigeons that are fed frozen peas(thawed, drained and warmed) do not need supplemental water. Why are you giving hydration fluid? That is only necessary for first hour of care. That might contribute to increased thirst.

Yes, Baytril is compatible for pigeons.

Symptoms of canker, increased water intake, swelling, cheesy yellow lesions in throat or mouth, yellow discharge, and missing feathers around throat or neck and around head. We generally recommend treatment as it is very invasive and can kill, while treatment is simple. BECAUSE this disease does not always show signs of lesions and because it is a killer we treat.

I would put a small clove of fresh garlic in drinking water every other day-to bring immunities up. I would use Colloidal/nano silver drops for eyes and one down throat-for infection. These things may not be strong enough to deliver the antibiotics this bird may need right now, and I definitely would do a canker treatment. *


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Try the vaseline for ear mites. If nothing changes, rule ear mites out. Then you can consider other suggested causes.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If it were my bird, I would treat for canker first. But wouldn't hurt to do the vaseline as John has recommended also.


----------



## Peridot (Jun 30, 2016)

I'm using the Chevita chevicol canker pills for racing pigeons it's written in the box to give 1 capsule per day and contains dimetridazole is that ok and each capsule is about 12.5 mg in weight and the pigeon is small and weighs a bit more than a 110g or so also for natural antibiotics can I give him some néem ? and any natural methods to cure the swollen ear and pls suggest medicines and natural methods to cure an ear infection because I couldn't get any proper info from the net on how to treat ear infections


----------



## Peridot (Jun 30, 2016)

Also it's eyelids seem slightly swelled but it's eyes are completely clear and could see well what does that mean?


----------



## Peridot (Jun 30, 2016)

Is it ok to give scatt drops when I'm already treating for canker?


----------



## Peridot (Jun 30, 2016)

I think the mites are in the inner ear and how exactly can I remove them because I read about symptoms of mites in inner ear which read the following symptoms:
1)lethargy
2)shaking its head
3)fever
4)scratching its head and ear
And I could notice the same in my pigeon and plus it wouldn't eat by itself much it tries but then fails due to pain in its inner ear as it scratches its ear soon after it tries to peck on the bird mix ,so I'm force feeding it with frozen peas pls provide solutions to my queries
Thanks In Advance


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Yes, you can treat with Scatt while treating for canker. Metronidazole is very good for canker. 50 mg once daily for 7 to 10 days. Don't know about the med you are using. You will need to give him maybe 40 peas per feeding, three times a day. But make sure the crop is emptied before feeding again. Leave water with him in a dish that he can't tip over.


----------



## Peridot (Jun 30, 2016)

The pigeon seems to shake its head and throw up bird food every time it pecks at it and circling ,yes and the first thing which came to my mind was pigeon PMV but I had already dealt with an adult pigeon with PMV and he is cured and he can fly normally as other pigeons and cooes too (rarely he shakes his head slightly) but the one thing I know about the disease is that when a pigeon has it ,its poop would be devoid of the white cap due to malfunction of its kidney caused by the disease I feed this pigeon about 35-40 peas 3 times daily and I have noticed its droppings and all of them have a white cap which makes the situation more perplexed I read that even ear mites could cause lethargy ,fever,head shaking,circling around etc.Also I read that a few types of canker could also cause head shaking but that doesn't explain it circling around but till now it hasn't been stargazing which opens up the possibility for all the diseases I mentioned above pls need help 
Thanks In Advance


----------



## Peridot (Jun 30, 2016)

Are the Scatty drops to be given on the thigh (2drops)? Could u pls suggest some ear drops for ear infection (inside the ear) and antibiotics to be given for an actual ear infection and how to know whether it is an internal ear infection ? Pls answers to these queries will be really helpful as I'm really worried about the birds condition and I want to know in detail about ear infections as it often causes confusion 
Thanks In Advance


----------



## Peridot (Jun 30, 2016)

How exactly to know whether a pigeon has ear mites? and what are its symptoms? And also it's eyelids seem slightly bulged(only the lids) it's eyes are ok and it could see well ,what could be the plausible reason for the inflammation?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Salmonella can cause neurological issues as well. Even worms have been know to, if they are able to travel to the brain. There is no way to be sure that he does or doesn't have something without seeing an avian vet. So other than that, you are just guessing. Try treating what it could be with the most easiest on the bird treatments. Often a bird will have several different things going on, which further complicates it.


----------



## Peridot (Jun 30, 2016)

The pigeons poop,feathers ,and it's breathing is normal .the only thing bugging me is:
1)why is it shaking it head?
2)it seems to be scratching every inch of its body ( may be ear mites)why is that so? And could it have anything to do with shaking its head? 
And I couldn't get the Scotty drops from a local pet shop, is it for retail only in an avian veteneary ?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Peridot said:


> The pigeons poop,feathers ,and it's breathing is normal .the only thing bugging me is:
> 1)why is it shaking it head?
> 
> You keep asking that, but we have no way of knowing because we are not there. We have also said that if he has ear mites that he might shake his head. They also will kind of shake their head if trying to vomit, which they will do with canker.
> ...


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Peridot said:


> Are the Scatty drops to be given on the thigh (2drops)? Could u pls suggest some ear drops for ear infection (inside the ear) and antibiotics to be given for an actual ear infection *and how to know whether it is an internal ear infection ? *Pls answers to these queries will be really helpful as I'm really worried about the birds condition and I want to know in detail about ear infections as it often causes confusion
> Thanks In Advance


Take him to a vet, or Google these things online. There is no way of knowing without a vet. That is their job. We do not have the bird, and cannot watch him, or what he is doing. First you need to treat him for mites and lice with a spray from the pet store. Talking about it, but not doing anything isn't helping him any.
John has given you advice, as have I, and Skyking. You aren't doing anything for the bird. 

TREAT HIM WITH A BIRD LICE AND MITE SPRAY. GET METRONIDAZOLE AND TREAT FOR CANKER. YOU MUST START SOMEWHERE IN ORDER TO COVER THE THINGS IT MIGHT BE. YOU NEED TO START SOME PLACE.


----------



## Peridot (Jun 30, 2016)

I have treated him for canker already and now I'm gonna start with the spray


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

What did you treat with? How much? For how long?
Why have you not sprayed him before now if he was scratching all over?


----------



## Peridot (Jun 30, 2016)

I sprayed him with beavita lice and mites spray once 2 weeks as directed in the bottle .i treated him with dimetridazole .1 capsule per day for 6 days for canker as suggested in the box.im also applying vaseline in the outer edge of its ears too.but it still circles around rapidly and shakes its head but i see it often trying to scratch its ears by rubbing on its back.im trying hard to get the scatt drops as its not available in most pet shops here and also its eyelids seem to be slightly bulged could it be due to mites? But when i keep a bowl of bird feed near its beak it could peck and eat well without having to toss it up and its droppings seem perfectlly alright no yellow or green stains at all and im also giving it bird multivitamins too.


----------

